# Uitspraak: dat is...



## bieq

Hello,

I have a question about phonetics; in "dat is", how do I pronounce the consonant t? Could anybody give me the phonetic transcription? I am familiar with the IPA.

Is it *[dɑɾɪs]* or *[dɑtɪs]*? The reason I used the /ɾ/sound is because the vowel sound /ɪ/ follows, and this is a characteristic of some Germanic languages, such as English.


----------



## Rmss

No, it's clearly *[dɑtɪs]*, although I'd say the t sound is a bit softer. No *ɾ* here .


----------



## bieq

Hi,

Thank you. Is there any case in which this phenomenon happens?

Ben


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


bieq said:


> Thank you. Is there any case in which this phenomenon happens?



Not in Dutch, as far as I know.
What does happen often, is that the -t- in "dat is" gets voiced. So, in stead of *[dɑt'ɪs]* we often get *[dɑd'ɪs]*.
Although it's quite a natural phenomenon and difficult to avoid when speaking rapidly, I am not sure in how far other list members would consider this to be Standard Dutch (it's very common in my local _dialect_).

Something else which happens in the case of "dat is", is a contraction, resulting into *[dɑs]*, often written as da's.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

I'm no idea if what you said is more than Belgian sub-standard, Frank, but you find the same thing in
* wat
* -t as second or third person or deelwoord after voiced sounds: rent, staat, vreest, gerend
* a few more cases I can't think of right now
...and when it happens it happens before a vowel in the following word


----------



## Rmss

This happens in the Netherlands as well, the -t is often omitted in (rapid) speech, or people say da's.

So far I know this happens a lot in the Randstad area (correct me if I'm wrong). I know I omit final d's and t's often .


----------

